
Unix-like virtual shell inside browser - r11t
http://cb.vu/
======
ks
Very interesting. It seems that each visitor is in a self contained
environment. I made a simple HTML called "test.html" that I could access from
<http://cb.vu/test.html>. This file was only visible in my own browser,

~~~
Luyt
Indeed, there is minimal communication between your browser and the server.
Nearly everything happens locally in your browser. Many responses from the
commands you can use are canned. Watch the source code to see how it's done
;-)

------
wanderr
the password for root is...root

Interestingly, I ran rm -rf / as root, and it acted like it wiped out
everything. reboot made it act like it was rebooting, and refreshing the page
showed "you broke it!" until I deleted the appropriate cookies. Fun!

~~~
biotech
If you refresh the page 4 times, the page shows:

 _You can use "fortune" you know..._

------
r11t
This has been built using terminal.js :
<http://www.masswerk.at/termlib/index.html>

This sort of in browser shell seems to be useful for building stuff like
"MongoDB Browser Shell" <http://mongo.kylebanker.com/>

~~~
twism
I wish I knew about terminal.js before I started working on an implementation
of a shell in the browser: <http://tsh.ashafa.com/>

I needed more than the traditional input text type or textarea for input I saw
all the time while I was researching a solution.

~~~
kordless
I've been working on something like this as well, and your approach is closer
to what I've done than terminal.js. To me, it makes more sense to pass the
commands back to the server for parsing and handling - let JS just be the
display handler. Oh, I like the tab completion stuff too.

Your source code indicates it may have an Open Source license on it. Do you
have the raw source available somewhere? Happy to share what little I have
done so far.

~~~
twism
Thanks and yes I will put the entire source on github as soon as I clean it
up. The current un-minified javascript can be found here:

<http://tsh.ashafa.com/static/global.js>

It was really a quick experimental hack that turned into something worth
dedicating a little more time to. Not my best javascript at all.

------
martinp
Trying the traditional bash fork bomb gives a rather fun screen. Try entering
the following

    
    
      :(){ :|:& };:

~~~
blaiset
Well that was fun :P "If problems continue, install linux"

------
enomar
I hope Chrome OS includes something like this. Ssh support would be especially
useful.

~~~
blasdel
Google Native Client opens up a world of possibilities for client-side apps
that still live within the Browser > Tab > DOM.

I'd mostly just want a TTY w/ OpenSSH, VNC, and RDP. Usermode Linux would be
nice too.

------
enomar
Surprised vi works, but hitting backspace made my browser go back in the
history.

~~~
est
Backspace doesn't work in chrome 4.0.266.0 (r33992)

------
sax
Ubiquity allows a similar interface, at an arguably better abstraction level:
<https://mozillalabs.com/ubiquity/>

~~~
TheSOB88
Hey, I wanted to meet up with you in Boulder (Qualcomm interview guy). I
couldn't find your email, so I'm spamming all your comments, which is probably
against the law. Please email me at ebisumaru@gmail.com, or read my longer
comment: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1078343>

------
raphar
Doesn't work in iPod! :(

It must be because you need an input or text area to make the virtual keyboard
to appear.

------
alexitosrv
If you want to try, type "invaders" (without the quotes), and enjoy...

------
rman666
Seriously cool! Thanks Colin, for sharing this with the world :-)

------
d0m
Pretty cool.. I did mostly play snake thought.

------
elblanco
And so the circle is complete.

------
ez77
Try invoking ed =).

~~~
gnosis
Looks like you can even use vi.

------
throw_away
please port lynx :)

